# [Steam] Love me when I'm gone...

## soban_

http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/Steam_dla_Linuksa_jednak_nie_powstanie-30643.html

A ja myslalem ze sobie pogram na linuxe... http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/08/steam-jednak-nie-na-linuksa.html

----------

## SlashBeast

Wersja na linuksa istnieje, nawet na ichnim serwerze byly gotowe binarki elf32 dla linuksa, co jakis czas aktualizowane, teraz dostep do nich jest zablokowany. Tlumacza to tym, ze nie ma sensu tracic pieniedzy na support steama na linuksa, skoro tak malo graczy go uzywa. Za duzo 'innosci' miedzy distrami, a to mesa inna, a to xy inne etc etc. Standard.

----------

## soban_

Moim zdaniem, gdyby zrobili to na ubuntu (bo chyba jest to najbardziej popularne distro) - to reszta dystrybucji "jakos" moglaby sie dostosowac. No i napewno Linuxa popularnosc wzroslaby, szkoda... A co elf32, testowales to? Jesli tak, to jak wrazenia miales?

----------

## lazy_bum

Po pierwsze: Linuksa. (-;

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (…) Tlumacza to tym, ze nie ma sensu tracic pieniedzy na support steama na linuksa, skoro tak malo graczy go uzywa. (…)

 

To akurat takie stare, błędne koło:

mało gier → mało graczy

↑ ___________ ↓

nie opłaca się wydawać gier na tak „mały” rynek

Humble Indie Bundle, pojawienie się natywnej wersji Osmos czy World of Goo pokazał, że to dość chłonny rynek. Tyle, że wszystkie te tytuły stworzyły niewielkie firmy, a budżet pewnie nie przekraczał kilkumiesięcznego dochodu typowej rodziny. Co innego duże produkcje jak Wiedźmin, Mafia ][ czy inny Quake 18.

Dział marketingu Valve na pewno wie co robi — wcześniej były plotki o natywnym Steam, teraz dementują tę informację (znów pisze się o Steam), a tymczasem ktoś widział natywnego klienta… — tylko się cieszyć, bo ciągle o nich piszą. Imho równie prawdopodobne, że z wielką pompą zrobią premierę „lada chwila”, jak i to, że na razie prace porzucili/wstrzymali. Żałować można tylko tego, że nie będziemy mieć natywnych gier, ale za cenami ze Steam nie ma co płakać (choćby patrząc na najnowszy przykład: Mafia 2 @ Steam ~50€ — Mafia 2 @ normalny sklep ~120 zł).

----------

## soban_

No tak, ale to troche przykre. Ja naprawde chetnie, calkowicie bym zrezygnowal z Windowsa - tylko wlasnie ciezko jest sie rozstac ze steamem. Nie mowiac juz o StarCrafcie 2 :P no i dlugo oczekiwanym diablo. Mowiac tak po prawdzie to udalo mi sie steama odpalic przez wine, jednak odpalenie gry konczylo sie zawsze krzakiem (mimo iz prace steama wlaczalem w tle bez wiadomosci). Jedyna gra jaka ruszyla to the longest journey, jednak nawet ona miala problem, poniewaz zamiast postaci byly tylko ich cienie. Swoja droga, gra ktos z Was na linuxe w cos przez wine i jest zadowolony?

----------

## Kajan

Na stronie Valve jest oferta pracy http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html

Ciekawe jest pole:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Port Windows-based games to the Linux platform.
> 
> 

 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze: Linuksa. (-;
> 
> Humble Indie Bundle
> 
> Dział marketingu Valve na pewno wie co robi — wcześniej były plotki o natywnym Steam, teraz dementują tę informację (znów pisze się o Steam), a tymczasem ktoś widział natywnego klienta… — tylko się cieszyć, bo ciągle o nich piszą. Imho równie prawdopodobne, że z wielką pompą zrobią premierę „lada chwila”, jak i to, że na razie prace porzucili/wstrzymali. Żałować można tylko tego, że nie będziemy mieć natywnych gier, ale za cenami ze Steam nie ma co płakać (choćby patrząc na najnowszy przykład: Mafia 2 @ Steam ~50€ — Mafia 2 @ normalny sklep ~120 zł).

 

Bo ja wiem. Regularne ceny odstraszaja ale rzeczy w stylu "-75% off" potrafia byc tansze niz w Polsce.

----------

## soban_

http://osnews.pl/valve-nie-zapomnialo-o-linuksie/ istnieje jeszcze cos takiego, ale to nie wiadomo...zwlaszcza ze komentarze sa rozne.

----------

## sebas86

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Swoja droga, gra ktos z Was na linuxe w cos przez wine i jest zadowolony?

  Ja grałem swojego czasu, ale szczerze CS 1.6 nie wymagał mega spaśnego sprzętu aby płynnie działać na WINE. Obecnie nie używam, bo klient „trochę” urósł i nawet na Windowsie potrafi mulić przez dobre kilka minut... szczerze mówiąc Win odpalam tylko po to aby odsapnąć i pograć w coś, gdyby Steam... ale na szczęście jest jeszcze kilka innych gierek. Swoją drogą szkoda, że nawet na Wuprze nie ma chyba żadnej gry przygotowanej specjalnie pod Linuksa - większość z tego co widziałem wyposażona jest w instalator, wszystkie, które kupiłem wysłane zostały w wersji na jedyny słuszny system oraz z dodatkową płytką zawierającą instalator - trochę smutne, chciałbym kiedyś nabyć wersję box z pingwinkiem i numerem minimalnej wersji jądra w wymaganiach.  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio przeprosilem sie z Wine (wiem ze to nie jest forum wine, jednak nie znalazlem innego sensownego sposobu na rozwiazanie tego problemu). Pomocny okazal sie PlayOnLinux. Emergujemy playonlinux - nastepnie odpalamy go i instalujemy krok po kroku steama. Kolejnym etapem - jesli posiadamy na partycji windowsa steama, zalecam podlinkowanie katalogu (u mnie steam znajduje sie w /mnt/D/Gry/Steam - sciezki nalezy poprawic zgodnie z Waszymi w windowsie - tam gdzie jest zainstalowany steam i tymi ktore macie wpisane w fstabie):

```
cd ~/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/Steam/drive_c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/Steam/

mv steamapps steamapps.backup <- jesli cos sciagalismy (a jesli nie to i tak trzeba pusty katalog wywalic/przeniesc)

ln -s (tutaj nalezy podac katalog do Steam/steamappes - moze to byc /mnt/C/Program\ Files/Steam/steamapps u mnie jest to /mnt/D/Gry/Steam/steamapps/) steamapps
```

Pozwala nam to zaoszczedzic znaczna ilosc miejsca, rowniez czas jaki zajmuje sciagniecie gier/gry. Teraz jedna uwaga nastepujacy wpis w /etc/fstab: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda2               /mnt/D          ntfs-3g         user,exec,gid=soban,uid=soban,umask=0002,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8          0 0

 Bardzo wazne jest, exec - bo inaczej bedzie nastepujacy blad (rowniez przy steamie - gdzie playonlinux nie zwraca zadnego senswonego bledu, poza errorem w oknie z wine):

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ wine /mnt/D/StarCraft_2_EU_en-GB.exe

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x004a38a3 at address 0x4a38a3 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x004a38a3 in 32-bit code (0x004a38a3).

Register dump:
```

[OT] To tylko przyklad bo za pomoca PlayOnLinux mozemy zainstalowac rowniez starcrafta 2 - dziala bardzo dobrze na ustawieniach medium przy GeForce 9600 GT. Co prawda nie moge przy tej grze ustawic na maxa detali, tak jak na windowsie, bo ilosc klatek (ctrl+alt+f - ilosc klatek w wine) spada znacznie, jednak przy tych ustawieniach da sie grac i gra wyglada dobrze. Jedyna rada moja jesli posiadamy compiza to przy pomocy np fusion-icon lepiej zmienic z compiza np na metacity windows manager - poniewaz moze byc problem z obracaniem kamery podczas grania. Swoja droga zapraszam rowniez graczy starcrafta 2 na turniej, ktory jest komentowany online (mozna ogladac przez przegladarke np finaly) jak i wiele innych meczy na kanale emstarcraft - ostatnio w wolnych chwilach tam przesiaduje. W sumie to malo gram, ale czasami jakas rozrywka sie przydaje. Swojego czasu duzo gralem w quake ( http://www.quakelive.com/ - moze komus sie przyda), diablo 2 (nie testowalem na playonlinux ale wiem ze jest w instalatorze) tak samo World of Warcraft. Z FPP na gentoo bardzo dobrze emerguje sie i dziala nexuiz czy warsow. [/OT]

Wracajac do steama po tym wpisie w fstabie mozemy odmontowac partycje i ja zamontowac (zamiast rebootowac maszyny):

```
umount /mnt/D

mount /mnt/D
```

Nastepnie wracamy do playonlinux, odpalamy steama i mozemy instalowac pozostale gry typu teamfortress 2 - u mnie w zasadzie wszystko dziala poza Left 4 Dead 2 (zalicza wywrotke podczas nacisniecia dowolnego klawisza juz podczas gry do tego nie zwraca zadnego bledu) gdzie Left 4 Dead dziala. Wersje wine i playonlinux jakie posiadam z nastepujacymi flagami: *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/wine
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0!t[6] 1.1.11!t[6] 1.1.12!t[6] (~)1.1.16!t[2] (~)1.1.17!t[2] (~)1.1.18!t[2] (~)1.1.19!t[2] 1.1.19!t[8] (~)1.1.28!t[6] (~)1.1.29!t[6] (~)1.1.30!t[6] (~)1.1.31!t[6] (~)1.1.32!t[6] (~)1.1.33!t[6] (~)1.1.34!t[6] (~)1.1.35!t[6] (~)1.1.36!t[6] (~)1.1.37!t[6] (~)1.1.38!t[6] (~)1.1.39!t[6] (~)1.1.40!t[6] (~)1.1.41!t[6] (~)1.1.42!t[6] (~)1.1.43!t[2] (~)1.1.43!t[6] (~)1.1.44!t[6] (~)1.2_rc1!t[6] (~)1.2_rc2!t[6] (~)1.2_rc3!t[6] (~)1.2_rc4!t[6] (~)1.2_rc5!t[6] 1.2!t (~)1.2!t[6] 1.2.1!t (~)1.2.2!t (~)1.2.2!t[4] (~)1.3.0!t (~)1.3.0!t[5] (~)1.3.1!t (~)1.3.2!t (~)1.3.3!t (~)1.3.4!t (~)1.3.5!t (~)1.3.6!t (~)1.3.7!t (~)1.3.8!t (~)1.3.9!t (~)1.3.9!t[4] (~)1.3.10!t (~)1.3.11!t (~)1.3.12!t (~)1.3.13!t (~)1.3.14!t (~)1.3.14!t[1] (~)1.3.14!t[3] (~)1.3.15!t (**)9999!t (**)9999!t[6] {+X alsa capi cups custom-cflags dbus +dib esd fontconfig +gecko gnutls gphoto2 gsm gstreamer hal jack jpeg lcms ldap mousewarp mp3 nas ncurses nls openal +opengl (+)oss +perl png pulseaudio samba scanner ssl test +threads +truetype +win32 (+)win64 xcomposite xinerama xml}                                                                                                                   
> 
>      Installed versions:  9999!t(16:21:16 13.03.2011)(X alsa cups custom-cflags dbus fontconfig gecko gnutls jack jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl png ssl threads truetype win32 win64 xcomposite xml -capi -esd -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -hal -mousewarp -nas -nls -openal -pulseaudio -samba -scanner -test -xinerama) 
> ...

 

Taka mala uwaga na marginesie, najpierw gre nalezy zainstalowac w steamie - a pozniej, jesli sa problemy instalujemy przez playonlinux podajac nazwe usera do steama. Konkretniej, jesli gra nie dziala to w playonlinux wybieramy instaluj -> wpisujemy nazwe gry np "team forstress 2" wyskakuje nam "steam : team fortress 2" i instalujemy zgodnie z playonlinux. PlayOnLinux wykona za nas cala robote (nalezy tylko krok po kroku instalowac aplikacje, ktore podaje nam na tacy), jesli chodzi np o teamfortress 2 - zainstaluje odpowiednie czcionki itp. To samo w przypadku StarCrafta ][. Inne gry typu HalfLife 2 dzialaja rowniez, nalezy tylko postepowac zgodnie z PlayOnLinux.

Zycze powodzenia ze Steamem i innymi grami (-:

----------

